# Do I have the Oldest Guineapigs?



## Dawny. (Apr 15, 2011)

My 2 female Guineapigs Ruby and Rosie are 8 this june!!!! I really didn't think Guineapigs lived that long!


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

wow thats amazing! my previous piggies have lived to about 5yrs. whats your secret to long guinea pig life?


----------



## Dawny. (Apr 15, 2011)

No idea they just keep going! They do live in the house once winter really sets in but only now they are older and they have been out in some freezing weather over the years. Trouble is now I am looking for signs of anything age related and do think the worst if one is off colour even though that is very rare.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Have heard of some reaching 7 but never 8. Mine have all been around 4/5 years old.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

6 - 8 is the average age for a piggy, i have known one to reach 10 before


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

The oldest I have had is six years. The average age is around 5 to 7 I think so yours are doing really well to get to eight.


----------

